# Light swirls/scratches around center console.



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Dang, that's rough. There is a meet May 17th in Lordstown, you should come out and let us take a closer look at it.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I take it from your reaction that this is uncommon? What will occur at the meet? Sounds nice I've never been to one. Now I really want this fixed.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Not uncommon.....read the recent thread regarding light scratch's on the piano black (thats what they're called) console parts...includes radio surround.

Rob


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

sorry to say snappa but they only way to get rid of it is to replace it. i have this as well and ive tried to avoid this by using micro fiber and plastic cleaners with no results. best thing to do is vinyl wrap it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I just barely dust the console most of the time i just leave it alone to avoid scratches.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Could putting a coat of wax on this help prevent scratches, or could there be a risk of putting some in it?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I think I'd rather have it clean with swirls than to have it covered in dust. It looks hideous when dusty. If replacing it is the only option what is the part number or links to it where I can purchase?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Get yourself a new dash trim in any style you like
2011 Chevy Cruze Wood Grain Dash Kits | Carbon Fiber

As for the meet, you can join the waiting list. 
A few People are not responding to roll calls so you will probably be able to get on the 40 person guest list for the tour of the GM Plant.
 National Lordstown Meet 2013 - Friday, May 17th

[h=3]Roll call lordstown trip[/h]


----------



## ijaen (Nov 9, 2012)

Is the black finish part of the plastic or a cover?
I would tend to think that really light and careful polish would improve matters. Done by someone who knows the process.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Snappa said:


> I take it from your reaction that this is uncommon? What will occur at the meet? Sounds nice I've never been to one. Now I really want this fixed.


Definitely NOT uncommon. I have the same issue with my new 2013 ECO http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...12622-piano-black-dash-trim-scratch-poll.html I am also curious about the repalcement parts, as I don't see them on the GM parts site.


----------

